# Has anyone tried a Mons Royale merino onesie? better than airblaster for $89???



## steeelyj (Feb 12, 2014)

*Yep.. it's pure merino 190gr small & large still in stock....*

Here is where I ordered.. normal price $289  great deal on icebreaker layers too


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have an airblaster (non-merino) and I absolutely love it. My wife has an airblaster in merino and she also loves it. When I compare the two, I wish I had gotten the merino version but by no means am I ever cold wearing my non-merino version.

If there was a merino airblaster for $89 I'd say scoop it up. But I suspect your $89.00 airblaster is the non-merino version. If that is correct, I'd definitely go with the Mons Royale merino for that price.


----------



## steeelyj (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah... I had been searching for a cheaper hooded merino airblaster for months.. one guy listed one on ebay for $70 and said it was merino... I paid.. then he said it was a mistake... The Mons Royale hasn't arrived yet.. but looks fantastic..better for wearing around the cabin.. I sweat too much in the synthetics then freeze afterwards.. bought a few icebreaker layers and t's, now I'm too hooked on the merino
GL


----------

